# Tarantulas in the Bahamas?



## Inuleki (Sep 10, 2003)

well, i just got back from the bahamas (grand bahama freeport area) on saturday, and i forgot to check before i went down... i was wondering if anyone knew of tarantulas to be found in the bahamas....

i'm going back down to Nassau sometime in march/april, and was thinking of at least going looking for them....

i heard conflicting reports from the locals i asked, some said yeah, some said no.... some said out by lucaya national park, some said down in nassau, some said there weren't any, and i'm quite curious to know....

thanks,
-Joshua


----------



## Inuleki (Sep 12, 2003)

so...... noone knows, or is it really so obvious that i should know and everyone is shunning me for stupidity?


----------



## Charlie (Sep 12, 2003)

*Not me*

I don't know man. 

Why don't you e-mail the expert?

I have found that if you have a legitimate question Rick West will answer it.

-Charlie


----------



## Inuleki (Sep 12, 2003)

i will, but i thought i'd not trouble him unless i couldn't find answers here.


----------



## jezzy607 (Sep 12, 2003)

Do not take this as factual, but I once heard/read that most or all of the terrestrial species that were native to the bahamas were wiped out as a result of the introduction of feral pigs and cane toads.  I am not sure where I got this info from, and I may be wrong about the bahamas, it may be jamaica or another carribean(sp?) island that this happened, if it indeed is factual.


----------



## Rick_C_West (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bahamas tarantula*

Cyrtopholis bonhotei (F.O.P. Cambridge, 1901) is a ground-
dwelling, fossorial, medium-sized, dark brown theraphosid 
spider that occurs around Nassau and the small airport on 
Bimini Island.  Good luck.
Rick C. West


----------



## Inuleki (Sep 12, 2003)

thanks for responding everyone! esp. rick!  i'll definately be on the lookout when i go down there next!


----------



## ~The Rat~ (Sep 13, 2003)

My family & I were in Cozumel Mexico for a week. I seen three to four molts in the jungle.


----------



## chuck (Sep 13, 2003)

Jez Rick, you seem to have them located to the zip code "on the small airport" cant get any closer than that


----------



## noboyscout (Sep 14, 2003)

Check it out, Rick to the time to answer your posting.. He's just a regular guy.


----------



## Inuleki (Sep 14, 2003)

well... i did e-mail him... and i really aprecciate tht he answered, but even moreso i'm happy that now when i go down to nassau i'll know where to look!


----------



## metzgerzoo (Mar 7, 2004)

Bring some home for us too!!!!


----------

